# Almond Leaves?



## Kieranfish

Hellooo people. I've always had slightly hard water with slightly higher ph than what my fish would like. For instance, I have a few species of tetra, and they prefer a lower ph. My ph right now is 7.6/7.7 from what I can tell. 

I ordered some almond leaves Christmas eve and they arrived today. Im seriously having second doubts though. My water is crystal clear and pristine. I don't want these leaking tannins or whatever in my tank. I have the fluval 106 with like 10 different types of media so it should take out most of the tannins.

Anyway, does anyone have any experience with almond leaves? Do they actually soften the water or is it just a myth? Any 1st hand experiences welcome! I soaked them all day and only a little bit of tannins came out- Thoughts? I'm putting them in in like 2 minutes but if they are a bad idea i'll take them out


----------



## RSVBiffer

If your filtration system strips out the tannins and humic acid that are released then the leaves will not 'soften' the water.

As a guide, I have a sizeable quantity of leaves at all stages of decay in 230l, RO Water, and that drops the pH from 7 to 6.3/6.4. Mind you I also use the bark (far higher concentration of tannins) and a lot of other wood. Blackwater species will greatly appreciate the tannins and will show far better.

Should also say, if your Tetras are tank bred, and likely to have been for generations, then pH isn't as vital as it would be if they are wild caught or F1s.


----------

